# 2 bitches together, both puppies



## mikey_lola (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi there, I would like to ask the experienced GSD owners what they think of bringing another female pup into the home (8mths) when our current dog is only a puppy herself (15 weeks) and also a bitch. We wanted another dog eventually but we was thinking of getting a male as we heard two females can become volatile in the future. Whilst we are in no rush to get another dog the chance of another GSD bitch has come but as our current dog is so young and this dog is also a female we are not sure if its the best idea, what do you guys think?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My advice? Don't do it. While they may get along now, that often changes when they mature. They fight for rank, status, etc. when they are the same age. Female fights are worse than the male fights. There is a saying: Males fight for breeding rights, females fight for breathing rights. It's not pretty. Most responsible breeders will not recommend getting two puppies (especially of the same gender) at the same time. 

It's also hard to bond with two puppies at the same time. The puppies often bond more closely to each other. When I was a child, we got two Siberian Husky females who were littermates. They bonded to each other and never really forged a relationship with us. It takes an ENORMOUS amount of work to raise two puppies together and give them their own time.

That means walking them separately, training them separately, taking them on outings separately, playing with them separately. And the expense of two puppies is another factor. Not to mention, they will both reach old age together which means your going to be spending a ton of money on age-related issues for TWO dogs.

It's better to space the dogs 3-5 years apart when you've successfully trained one dog. That dog serves as a role model for the younger dog. And that way you can space out the expense. It also has the advantage of allowing you to get another puppy in a few years, if you're like me, and need that puppy fix.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I got a female Rott when my female GSD was a senior and they loved each other. The only problem was the young Rotti wanted to play rougher than the ol girl cared for, but only outside and I monitored that. Otherwise they were great. The Rott grieved terribly at the death of my old shep. She was as sad as I.
I got a female lrg breed mix when my Rott was a senior and they LOVED each other. No issues ever.
I brought home a female GSD when the mix breed F was 4 yr old and they have a lovely relationship. They're very different, but they play together and have yet to have any problems. The GSD is now 1.5 yrs old and no problems whatsoever.

I've heard you shouldn't have 2 females in the same household, but I am on my 3rd grouping and not 1 fight.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I got Stosh, a male, when Uschi, a female was 5 mos old, he was 2 mos. Not an easy situation!! I really thought they would romp through the pasture together, sleep next to each other, loved everything about the other. I didn't consider the age, size, maturity difference- Uschi adored Stosh but played too hard, I had to keep them separated quite a bit and play had to be with her on a lead. There were times of the way I hoped it would be, but once Stosh started getting bigger and able to handle himself, she became more dominant. She was not that way with other males no matter what the age. I didn't mind the separate training and exercising because I don't work and have the time. But it was tough- if I had to do it again I would wait until one was an adult before I brought in another. I'm sure it's been done successfully for a lot of people, I'm just saying it was more than twice the work. And that was having opposite sexes.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

my breeder advised against it. that went along with all the research I did on the issue. I personally would not bring a female in with a female already there.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I just wanted to add, although I never had any issues with having 2 females, I wouldn't suggest 2 puppies simultaneously regardless of sex. For lots of reasons. Wait til one is matured, then get the 2nd one.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What she said


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

two bitches close in age? not a good idea, not impossible.

You must go into it with your eyes open. 

If you are a good leader, and dedicated to training and working with your dogs regularly, it can be done. 

But even if you are, you can still have personalities that do not go well, and if so, you will have to be prepared to completely separate them, at least when you are not home. And I mean have one securely kenneled before, uncrating the other. 

A friend of mine has a bitch and two bitch pups out of her, they were six and three when I last talked to her. Every so often she is off to the vet for antibiotics and for wound management. 

Bitches can be a lot more wicked about fighting. They do not just stop like males generally will. 

If there is a LOT of years between them, the hierarchy is set, and usually they can manage that just fine. If they are young, usually they are ok too. I kept Babs and Jenna together for 15 or 18 months and then I decided that Jenna was being too much a bully and separated them. They rarely act like they want to do damage to each other. 

Arwen was fine with Babsy but early on she started giving Jenna the business. 

Right now, Joy is 1 year old, and I can let her run with Babs, or Jenna, or the puppies who are merciless to her, but she is just so kool. 

But this can change as she matures. So you have to be careful with females. 

Eight months and almost four months I think is asking for troublel, if you have not had multiple bitches before.


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

About 1 1/2 years ago we decided to get a 5 month old female puppy as a companion for our 14 year old shep mix male. We soon realized she was way to much for him to handle. So a month later we went back to the breeder and got her half sister who is 3 weeks older. I can say, not a great idea to have two females near the same age. Currently they are almost 21 months old. Unfortunately we had to put our male down 2 months ago while the girls were in training. We didn't realize how much he kept them in line. Although there haven't been any serious fights, they are still trying to establish who's dominant. If you decide to get two females and are not going to breed them, get them spayed as early as possible. Due to a number of issues we weren't able to get ours spayed until they were 15 and 18 months. The Vet commented on how hormone driven they were. No big fights, but there have been a few intense moments. It's been a few months since the last one was spayed and we can really see the difference in their behavior. Our trainer's at Assertive K-9 are really helping with their advise as well. I equate having two female puppies to having a couple of teenage girls. You love them, but at the same time you end up asking "Why did I do that?"


----------



## mikey_lola (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the great advice, we decided against it based on the opinions we recieved, it was just a quick oppertunity. The reality is though our hearts where ruling our heads and we want our puppy to have the best upbringing possible and another pup detracting from it would not be fair for either dog so we are waiting until the right adult rescue dog comes along.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

My 2 cents. I have always had (for 30+ years) 2 females-never pups tho-at the same time. One was always at least a year older than the other. Bella fell into our laps when she was 4-5 months old, and Mia was 9 months. Bella had been abandoned on a freeway offramp. She was very skiddish w/ people. I gave her a 10 day probation. Of course, I didn't have the heart to put her through another transition so now we have two females. I am a strong leader and ensure the pack order is maintained w/ Mia getting greetings first, treats, dinner before Bella. Mia still trains like a dream, Bella seems to be more difficult to train, but she is coming along. It is double the work and double the fun.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

We had two girls and they loved each other (6 years apart in age) only minor skirmishes and usually after being kenneled while we were on vacation. But we were lucky. In the future we will mix sexes.


----------

